# Valve Adjustment



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i can hear em clicking in...not to bad yet...but how much would it cost to adjust them?...ive done adjustmends b for...but in skool :thumbdwn:


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

mine sentra have 200000km (120000miles) of road !
And the valves does not make any click noise =) The engine is in almost perfect estate, exept by the wire spark plug set.


----------

